
Countries that condemn China vs. those that support China on Uyghur crisis - nnain
https://twitter.com/indiainpixels/status/1300385912933642245
======
nnain
In July 2019, 22 countries wrote a letter to UNHRC condemning China's
atrocities against Uyghurs.

In response, 50 nations wrote a counter letter praising China for remarkable
efforts in promoting human rights through development.

None of the 22 countries was a Muslim nation.

